# painting enamel over pva paint



## hantie (Aug 8, 2009)

good day everbody, I need help please, I want to paint my one room.
it has pva paint on it, can I paint with a enamel paint over it?

thanks
hantie


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hantie said:


> good day everbody, I need help please, I want to paint my one room.
> it has pva paint on it, can I paint with a enamel paint over it?
> 
> thanks
> hantie


Are you from across the pond? Need explaination on what you mean by pva and enamel. If so, your definitions are different than ours. Latex and oil? primer?


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the original poster is in the UK...because they sell "pva" paint that sometimes get diluted down for different applications such as old plaster. We don't see that as much...now what confuses me is what exactly is pva paint? seems like the adhesive resin pva and not much else, the product being destined for adhesive situation more than say hiding. So it's like our primers.

If that's the case, then I see no incompatibility between dried PVacetate resin on a wall and an enamel.


----------



## hantie (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks everone


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> I think the original poster is in the UK...because they sell "pva" paint that sometimes get diluted down for different applications such as old plaster. We don't see that as much...now what confuses me is what exactly is pva paint? seems like the adhesive resin pva and not much else, the product being destined for adhesive situation more than say hiding. So it's like our primers.
> 
> If that's the case, then I see no incompatibility between dried PVacetate resin on a wall and an enamel.


 
:huh: I guess you answered her question but I sure don't get it.:huh:


----------

